# Ear piercing..



## Khourtniey (May 3, 2007)

Since most of you are crunchy, no-circing, keeping the baby intact type mamas wondering your opinons on this..

Have you done it?? Would you do it? Also curious if you have boys if they are intact.. No true reason behind the question besides the fact Im curious if those who believe in no-circ also believe in no piercing..

Me? No way no how.. Im nt poking holes in my girl.. Im not chopping off skin of my boys..


----------



## delightedbutterfly (Oct 5, 2006)

It was DH who was adamently against ear piercing until our children were old enough to understand, ask and care for them themselves. And neither of us really had an opinion on circ. I left it up to him if it was a boy and he talked to our doc who said "nah, don't do it" (to get circ'd here there's two docs who will do it and one is in what I'm told feels like an underground clinic type setting...) I was unsure about it and had no reasources...

We had a girl... and quickly I learnt the truth.

No my boys will not be circ'd, and my children are welcome to piercings if and when THEY choose and they understand what it entails. I used to think it was odd to see a baby with pierced ears but thought I might do it when I had kids "as they wouldn't know they were there..."

No way no how now. Their body, their choice.


----------



## yvonnemlv (Jun 25, 2004)

Their body, their choice... totally!


----------



## LoobyLoo (Dec 27, 2007)

I wouldn't do it but I understand that in some cultures it's very standard to have a little girl's ears pierced. So what might look tacky to me is absolutely standard to someone else.

I don't think it's cruel and it's not a permanent modification (most piercings will heal up after 15 years or so, I used to be heavily into piercing and most of mine are now long gone) so I don't have the slightest problem with other people doing it, but it's certainly not something I'd begin to consider. In fact, I'd go so far as to say that the main reason I don't like the look of it is that I have many inbred snob tendancies that I'm trying to outgrow and this is one thing I still tend to judge on. I'm trying to overcome that and be more accepting or other people's choices, including little girls with pierced ears.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

I just think they should be old enough to understand the procedure and ask for it to be done....maybe at least 3 years old? Preferably a bit older. No way would I ever circ or remove any part of my child's body unnecessarily, but ear piercing is just a quick pinch and makes a hole, it doesn't remove anything, and if you take out the earrings too soon it'll just close right back up anyhow. I would only do it if they wanted it. It might look "cute" on a little baby, but I don't think it is the right to do so young without their consent.


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

I will not circ

I will allow my daughter to have her ears pierced when she is old enough to want it/understand the process/take care of the piercings. I would not consider piercing a baby's ears. I just don't see a reason.

When my grandma was born (at home!) all the other old italian ladies wanted to pierce her ears RIGHT AWAY (I mean right after birth)! My great grandma did not let them! LOL. I guess it's a cultural thing for some but it just doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## HidaShara (Jan 7, 2008)

I wasn't allowed to get my ears pierced until I was ten, and I figure I'll follow the same format for my kids. In the end, I let my ear piercings grow over anyway. I was never very good at keeping them clean and healthy, and was even worse when I was a kid. I can't imagine dealing with that on an infant for no good reason.

Honestly, if I have girls they'll be lucky if they own a single dress, let alone any jewelry... mommy is a big ol' tom boy. :/


----------



## anonymousk (Mar 29, 2006)

I had to wait until I was 6, and I think that was a good age. I actually wish I'd waited longer, since one of my younger sisters gave one of them a good yank and now they're uneven.







: Interestingly enough, we're having a boy and are set on the no-circ plan. I hadn't considered the ear piercing as an option for him, but in the neighborhood where we live (downtown) there are a lot of little boys with pierced ears (and rat tails and no shirts, but that's a different story). I think my objection to it in that situation is also an elitist thing, nothing to do with hygiene or self-determination or anything. I'll have to ponder that for a while.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

Nope, no body modifications for any of my little ones. Once they are old enough to understand the procedure, take care of piercings and ask to have it done then I'll reconsider the ear piercing.


----------



## Emily12581 (Mar 4, 2006)

My age limit is 10 years old. I don't believe a child can take care of them and truley understand what it is until then. Only when the girls are at least 10 years old will I consider it.


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

Well, ear piercing is not my style (mine are not pierced and I never wanted it) so it wouldn't occur to me to pierce a baby's ears.

The issue of consent resonates for me with piercing, but I do see it as different than the circ'ing issue. I see no reason to alter my daughter's body in that way, at all, but adding an adornment seems different than removing a functional part of the anatomy.

Justifying pain, though, is similar (though I'd be willing to accept that the pain of ear piercing isn't comparable to the pain of circumcision, either.)

It's just not for me and I find the thought of it to be off-putting. I'm not sure that I think it's morally wrong.

I think it's MORE strange when parents who are fully pro-circumcision are adamantly opposed to piercing a baby girl's ears, for reason of pain, choice, consent, etc. (But I guess I do recognize that they likely believe there is medical benefit to the former, and of course all the ingrained issues surrounding perpetuating the circ'ing cycle come into play, too.) Still, if they object strongly to ear piercing on moral grounds or principles of the baby's right to a choice, it really is mindblowing.


----------



## lspelle (Oct 28, 2004)

Have you seen those boards they tie little boys down to to circ them??? There was one in the back room of my doctor's office and when I saw it I seriously considered switching my PCP. So obviously no circ for us. My husband was born in Uruguay and raised in Denmark, he is not and doesn't understand why Americans do it so often. Once I started thinking about I didn't understand either! *shudders*

As for earrings on little girls, I just can't imagine forcing that on someone who is way too little to appreciate it. I was little bitty when I decided I wanted mine pierced and my mom obliged, but then I ran into a fence at the ballpark in a softball game and shoved the earing through so I didn't get them repierced until I was about 12.

Someone did suggest to me the benefits of piercing the ears of identical girl twins so that you could tell them apart. If they are truly identical and you were really worried I could totally see that being a good reason to do it. A different pair of earrings for each baby.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

I don't circumcise my sons or my daughters.

I will let my sons or daughters pierce their ears, but only when they can make a conscious decision about it & be more apt to mentally handle the pain that an infant could not.

A 10-year old can tell you if their ear hurts or if it's getting infected... a newborn can not. That's scary to me to think that my infant could be in pain and I didn't know.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

We are expecting a little girl, and will get her ears pierced if/when she is old enough to ask and understand that it is going to hurt to have it done. I had mine done when I was 8, and had pestered my mom for about a month before I convinced her to let me. I think that is a pretty good age, but if she asks when she is older or younger, we will role with that too.

I would be really concerned about the safety aspect.... it is really easy to get earrings caught on things and rip them.

And any future sons will not be circ'd.


----------



## pazerific (Oct 25, 2006)

i'm against circ, and i would never pierce my baby's ears. when they're old enough to ask, i'm fine with it, but not until then.


----------



## julesinottawa (Apr 4, 2004)

I don't think a baby should have to endure the pain of piercing for a parent's satisfaction. My daughter was 6 when she started asking for her ears pierced so we did that for her 7th birthday gift. My son is not circ'd and the next boy due in July will not be circ'd either.


----------



## samuelsmom (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, we have a dd already--no piercings until she asks for them and if I think she's "old enough." I was only 5 when I had mine done, but I asked for them and took good care of them--yes, even at 5. This baby's a girl, too, and we'll just let them decide when to do it.

As for circ...well our ds is circ'd, but we would never do it again. He didn't have any immediate problems or anything, but at age 3, he had to have surgery to enlarge the hole that had started to grow closed due to the circ. I only wish we had known earlier! (It just wasn't something we researched a lot or knew much about at that time--we've changed a lot since then.)


----------



## paradoxia13 (Aug 21, 2006)

I won't pierce my daughters ears until she asks for it. Mine were done for my 5th birthday, at Walmart of all places!







But, I asked for it to be done, I cleaned them daily, and I've never had a problem.

~heather


----------



## KerriAZ (Oct 27, 2005)

I did not pierce my daughter's ears, nor will I until she is old enough to understand what it means and what it mens to take care of them by herself.

As far as circ'ing, I didn't want to circ my son, but DH's family have a history of infections and so, in order to cut those down, we did circ my son.







However, I made SURE where I took him used anethesia! There was NO WAY I would let it happen without it! (DH's uncle was uncirc'ed and due to the infections, he had to make the decision later in life to be circ'ed (and since he had it done when he was 23, (he's 57 now) he has only had one infection... Whereas before, he had a minimum of 2 a month...) and had said that he wished that he had been circ'ed as a baby... So that sealed the decision for us.) If it wasn't for the family history, though, there is NO WAY my son would be circ'ed! (And we are having another girl this time, so it's not an issue again! *whew*!!)


----------



## JunebugsMom (Jan 8, 2006)

our DS is not circed. our DD won't get her ears pierced until she's old enough to beg to have it done


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Hello,

I am moving this to Parenting Issues.


----------



## Kapat (Apr 28, 2008)

My son had his right lobe pierced for his 12th birthday, he asked for it and he has taken good care of it, he's not circ'ed, DS2 is not circ'ed either.
Whilemy DD's don't have their ears pierced, and they don't want them pierced either.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

NO Way would I pierce a babes ears.

It looks uncomfortable, and I am really not interested in altering my child's body when they have no say in it.

My kids can get piercings when they want them and have a say in the matter.

This goes for circ as well...if my (someday) teen boy really wanted his foreskin removed, well, I'd let him.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyC* 
Well, ear piercing is not my style (mine are not pierced and I never wanted it) so it wouldn't occur to me to pierce a baby's ears.

The issue of consent resonates for me with piercing, but I do see it as different than the circ'ing issue. I see no reason to alter my daughter's body in that way, at all, but adding an adornment seems different than removing a functional part of the anatomy.

Justifying pain, though, is similar (though I'd be willing to accept that the pain of ear piercing isn't comparable to the pain of circumcision, either.)

This is pretty much where I stand, although my anti ear piercing feelings are probably a little stronger than yours. My sons are intact, and dd will have earrings if and when she wants them. I had mine done just before I started 8th grade (first year of high school here) and loved them, even though one ear _really_ hurt. My mom had hers done a year later. I would never pierce a baby's ears, and I personally think it looks really weird.

I've been very fortunate that both my ex and dh let me have my way with no arguments on the circ issue, because I wouldn't have been willing to let that one slide - no way. I'm happy it didn't have to be a fight.


----------



## LiamnEmma (Nov 20, 2001)

ds is not circ'ed, dd (7) is clamoring to have her ears pierced. I'll let her as soon as she really learns to bathe herself well.


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

Nah, I'm sure once they hit their teens, they'll find plenty of reasons to put holes in their faces. I don't find jewelry on young children very attractive anyhow. They don't need it, it's just us old fogies.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

No I wouldn't do it. Once my daughter was old enough to ask and take care of them, yes I would. I had mine done when I was 8, and several other times later.

I have 2 intact boys.


----------



## diamond lil (Oct 6, 2003)

I swear I was emotionally scarred after witnessing a tiny baby getting her ears pierced at Claire's at the mall one day. She was screaming at the top of her lungs while her parents laughed. The clerk even looked a little put-off by it.

I don't understand why people do that to little babies. Plus, I think jewlery of any kind is tacky on babies.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

No forced cosmetic body alteration for any of my children. I have 3 genitally intact sons. If, in the future, they want to modify their bodies, that will be their choice.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Nope, not my body, not my choice.

A


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Ditto what Hubris said.
Body modification should be the choice of that body.
I personally have several piercings (although not so much now that I'm older), and they were all chosen by me.


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

I pestered my mother to have mine done for my 5th birthday, and I think that's what I'll do with my girls....wait until they drive me NUTS asking.

Only instead of taking them to the mall and having a teenager do it, I'll take them to a real body piercing shop.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

I pierced dds ears as an infant. Now I wish I hadn't. NOt because ear piercing is evil, but as some moms have already said, it should be her choice, its her body and not for my own pleasure of looking at.

son cir'd, too, and ditto to regretting it as well, especially after seeing videos on it







Now that IS evil.


----------



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

I did...allow things to happen to ds and I live with the pain and anger every day...no exaggeration.

I, for my child, feel ear piercing as a young baby useless. If we have a girl, i would prefer for her to make the decision when she's older and more mature. It boils down to mine were done as a baby and I hate wearing earrings now...I never do. I would prefer for my girl to choose to do this if she wants to as she's older. And if this happens, we're also going to a real body piercing salon, not anything at the mall.

I don't think bad of any mom's who do do this....it's not a hot button with me as circ is.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

If I were to have a future son, he would not be circed.

My little girl started asking for her ears peirced at about 2 1/2. She got them peirced for her fourth birthday.


----------



## Monarchgrrl (Aug 16, 2007)

My mother had my ears pierced when I was 3 weeks old!!!









I remember, even when I was pretty young, being thankful that I didn't have to go through the pain when my friends were getting theirs done for the first time. My mom says that she wished she would have let me wait until I was old enough to ask for it. As it were, I only waited until 5th grade before I begged for a second hole in each ear!







And I got them, and then probably waited until 8th grade before I had three in each ear. So, in my case, I don't think it's a coincidence that I have so many holes in my lobes now. (4 in one, 3 in the other)

So...all in all, I'm glad that I had it done because it was wonderful to have perfectly healed pierces when none of my friends did (they were always so jealous- lol), but I would never do it to my future children. No way!!


----------



## Ann-Marita (Sep 20, 2003)

Their body, their choice. No way would I do either circ or ear piercing on a baby.

DD will get her ears pierced as part of a First Menses celebration.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

I would never surgically alter the body of a child, boy or girl, without their consent outside of a substantial medical reason.


----------



## Learning_Mum (Jan 5, 2007)

I'd do it when they were old enough to ask for it. I had mine done when I was about five? I got it for a christmas present.

I hate little babies getting their ears pierced though!


----------



## Learning_Mum (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thefragile7393* 
I don't think bad of any mom's who do do this....it's not a hot button with me as circ is.

I don't even think of it in the same league. Piercings can heal over and disappear, you can't grow another foreskin! Circ to me is more like chopping off a toe because it looks nicer.


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

I always said I would wait until dd asked. Well, she started asking for earrings at Christmas. Dh bought her some kids clip on ones and she wore them constantly until they broke. She asked almost daily about "earrings, mommy's??" I explained to her a bunch of times that it would hurt for a little bit, that we would have to clean them, ect. It got to the point where if I asked her if we had any other errands to run she would say "earrings, mine?" It was hilarious. We took her to a piercer a few weeks ago and she is in heaven. It's so funny to catch her checking herself out in the glass on the stove to see them. If she changes her mind when she's older we can take them out.


----------



## aihcalappa (Sep 30, 2007)

I have not read all the previous posts, but I have a boy, and did not circumcize him. As far as earrings go, I think it is fine as long as the child is old enough to ask for them, and do most of the care themselves.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

No I wouldn't. Ear piercing is strickly for looks and thats not my decision to make to my DS body.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

No, I would not pierce my baby girl's ears. I think it is along the same lines as circumcision. I wouldn't do it even if it was part of my culture.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

DS is not circed and he won't have anything pierced until he is old enough to ask for it himself.


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

Getting your ears pierced hurts. If a mom says her babe slept through it, she's lying. It hurts, you just don't remember it. It sounds just like the moms who say "oh, the circ went great. He was so sweet, he only cried for a minute-it didn't even really hurt him." Gag.


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

We don't even cut their hair until they request it, nevermind circing or ear piercing. DD will be 5 this month and just had her second hair cut yesterday and ds, almost 3, still hasn't had a cut. In non necessary decisions like this we leave it up to them.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Nope, it's not my body to alter in such a way. If they are old dnough to want it done and can take care of it themselves then that is fine. I don't circ and would never approve of it, if my son's wanted it done they would have to wait until they are 18 and I would try to discourage it.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

No ear piercings until they are at least 7 yo. My oldest is 7 and doesn't want them yet. But I would never pierce a baby. It's cruel and horrible. I had mine pierced as a baby. It's disturbing. My ds was circ'd before I knew better. I was raised Jewish and never knew you didn't have to do it. I would never allow another son or any baby boys I knew be circ'd after my ds's problems and what I know now.


----------



## kapatasana (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok. I officially changed my mind about this. When I was a kid I was the only girl in my class (or my grade at school for that matter) without her ears pierced by the time I was in 2nd grade. I felt really bad about it. I begged and begged for pierced ears but my mom said I couldn't have them until I was 16. _sixteen!_
I would constantly beg for them, I would even write my parents notes pleading my case and leave them in their bedroom. Finally when I was eleven I got so upset about still not having my ears pierced that I started crying so hard I began hyperventilating. I literally couldn't breathe and my parents had to take me to the emergency room, where I found out I had actually had an asthma attack (I didn't know I had asthma before that) and after that my parents finally let me get them pierced after that. I've always sworn that if I had a daughter I would pierce her ears as a baby because that's what I wished my parents had done, and because not having pierced ears as a kid made me feel really bad about myself. But I see that I would be doing just what my parents did, and forcing my idea of what looks good and what someone should want on my child (my mom doesn't have pierced ears, nor does any woman in my dad's family and both had a really hard time understanding why I would want pierced ears because they didn't like how they looked) and I wouldn't want to do that to my daughter. If she asks, whether it's at 2 or 12 I'll say yes in a nano-second, but ultimately I see now that it should be her choice.


----------



## spearso (Nov 4, 2003)

Definintely woulndn't pierce a baby's ears, and I would wait until my DD was older than 5. We had DD's ears pierced when she was 5 (she had been begging for it, we thought she was old enough), we were religious about cleaning/turning them for 6+ months, then we just left them (I never take out my own studs). Well, DD is a fiddler, and she was pinching them closed, she pinched them closed enough to the point her ear grew over one stud, it had to be cut out by the doctor. Never again. I would wait until my DD is older, and able to care for her earrings properly.

DS isn't circ'ed.

susie


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

I have removed a few posts in this thread for violations of the MDC UA. We are not interested in hosting discussions on the merits of crying it out, physical punishment, formula feeding, elective cesarean section, *routine infant medical circumcision,* or mandatory vaccinations. Please be mindful of the UA when posting. Thank you.

Dallaschildren


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kapatasana* 
Ok. I officially changed my mind about this. When I was a kid I was the only girl in my class (or my grade at school for that matter) without her ears pierced by the time I was in 2nd grade. I felt really bad about it. I begged and begged for pierced ears but my mom said I couldn't have them until I was 16. _sixteen!_
I would constantly beg for them, I would even write my parents notes pleading my case and leave them in their bedroom. Finally when I was eleven I got so upset about still not having my ears pierced that I started crying so hard I began hyperventilating. I literally couldn't breathe and my parents had to take me to the emergency room, where I found out I had actually had an asthma attack (I didn't know I had asthma before that) and after that my parents finally let me get them pierced after that. I've always sworn that if I had a daughter I would pierce her ears as a baby because that's what I wished my parents had done, and because not having pierced ears as a kid made me feel really bad about myself. But I see that I would be doing just what my parents did, and forcing my idea of what looks good and what someone should want on my child (my mom doesn't have pierced ears, nor does any woman in my dad's family and both had a really hard time understanding why I would want pierced ears because they didn't like how they looked) and I wouldn't want to do that to my daughter. If she asks, whether it's at 2 or 12 I'll say yes in a nano-second, but ultimately I see now that it should be her choice.


Here are two questions for you:

1) What makes you think your daughter will actually WANT her ears pierced? Just because you did, doesn't mean she will.

2) Why not just let her make her own decison when she's 4 or 6 or 8 or whatever. There isn't any rule that says you have to wait until she's 16.

I would never pierce a baby's ears in infancy, just because I really wanted them done when I was 11. Sorry but that makes no sense.


----------



## kapatasana (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatoablessing* 
Here are two questions for you:

1) What makes you think your daughter will actually WANT her ears pierced? Just because you did, doesn't mean she will.

2) Why not just let her make her own decison when she's 4 or 6 or 8 or whatever. There isn't any rule that says you have to wait until she's 16.

I would never pierce a baby's ears in infancy, just because I really wanted them done when I was 11. Sorry but that makes no sense.

Wow, I must not have been very clear in my post! (It was pretty late when I wrote it). To answer your first question, that's what I've come to realize, that just because I wanted something doesn't mean a daughter I may have someday would want the same, I realized that by not giving her a choice and piercing her ears as a baby is just as bad, if not worse than not allowing her to pierce her ears (and this is a purely hypothetical daughter anyway). Anyway I agree. Just because I wanted my ears pierced doesn't mean my kids will.

And to answer number 2, again, I agree, 16 was my parents "magic number" not mine. If I have a daughter someday if and when she asks to have her ears pierced, however old she is, I will take her. If she doesn't ever want them pierced that's fine too. Again, sorry if I wasn't clear


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I won't do it until my children are old enough to ask for it AND care for the piercing themselves. My mom didn't let me get my ears pierced until I was 7. There's no way I would pierce a baby's ears-first off I think its cruel because they don't know what is going to happen to them, and its way too large of an infection and injury risk-in my opinion.


----------



## jaxinsmom (Jul 24, 2006)

DH is very much against little girls with their ears pierced (never mind infants!) because he thinks that earings (like most forms of jewlery) sexualize a woman and do do it to a little girl is wrong. I had no real position on it either way, but after he said that it kinda made sense to me.
Our ds is not circ'd and our daughter will not have her ears pierced until she is older.


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kapatasana* 
Wow, I must not have been very clear in my post! (It was pretty late when I wrote it). To answer your first question, that's what I've come to realize, that just because I wanted something doesn't mean a daughter I may have someday would want the same, I realized that by not giving her a choice and piercing her ears as a baby is just as bad, if not worse than not allowing her to pierce her ears (and this is a purely hypothetical daughter anyway). Anyway I agree. Just because I wanted my ears pierced doesn't mean my kids will.

And to answer number 2, again, I agree, 16 was my parents "magic number" not mine. If I have a daughter someday if and when she asks to have her ears pierced, however old she is, I will take her. If she doesn't ever want them pierced that's fine too. Again, sorry if I wasn't clear









LOL. Thanks for being so nice about it. I went back and re-read your post and see now that you changed your mind to NOT piercing your daughter's ears as a baby. Sorry about that! I was gettin' all fired up over nothing!


----------



## kapatasana (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatoablessing* 
LOL. Thanks for being so nice about it. I went back and re-read your post and see now that you changed your mind to NOT piercing your daughter's ears as a baby. Sorry about that! I was gettin' all fired up over nothing!

No problem, I've done similar things myself







And I do see that I wasn't super clear about where I was going with the story.


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

No girls yet, but I would never have their ears pierced before they were old enough to ask to have it done.

And I have one boy, not circ'd.

Just a side note because it reminded me of it - My loony mom is all for circ'ing and begged both me and my sister to have our boys circ'd but when our cousin had her baby girl's ears pierced, my mom went on and on about how horrible it is.







I can understand someone choosing not to circ yet having their girl's ears pierced (since its not permanent) but THAT logic, I do not understand.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *urchin_grey* 
Just a side note because it reminded me of it - My loony mom is all for circ'ing and begged both me and my sister to have our boys circ'd but when our cousin had her baby girl's ears pierced, my mom went on and on about how horrible it is.







I can understand someone choosing not to circ yet having their girl's ears pierced (since its not permanent) but THAT logic, I do not understand.

Does your mom believe all the stuff about how medically beneficial circ is? I could sort of understand where she's coming from if she sees circ as a medical issue, and piercing as a purely cosmetic one, but...yeah, that's kind of weird.


----------



## mymkm (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think I will pierce a baby ear. After all, when I got mine pierced, I didn't care for the pain. I think I am going to have my DD decide for herself when she is old enough.


----------



## Phoenix~Mama (Dec 24, 2007)

I got my ears peirced at 8 y/o... I asked to have them done and I took care of them myself and such. Then I did the second holes myself when I was 17.









I would never peirce a baby's ears. I just don't agree with it. My own personal opinion is a baby has no business wearing jewlery, I just don't see the point in it.

I don't look/or think badly of people that do it for cultural reasons though. That's a whole different story.

Just stating my own personal thing of my own comfort level with it.


----------



## diamond lil (Oct 6, 2003)

UUUGGGGHHHHH! My SIL had her 9 week old infant's ears pierced YESTERDAY! I immediately thought of this thread. Naturally, they went to the Maul to get it done. This is how she described it to me (as I threw up a little in my mouth):

"She was totally screaming. We had to hold her little arms down. Then she screamed after each ear and then she was OK. I thought she did really well!"

Thank goodness she told me this over the phone so she couldn't see my jaw drop on the floor.


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
Does your mom believe all the stuff about how medically beneficial circ is? I could sort of understand where she's coming from if she sees circ as a medical issue, and piercing as a purely cosmetic one, but...yeah, that's kind of weird.

Oh, I've told her a million times, in defence of my and my sister's choice NOT to circ. But I guess when you're 43 years old and have slept with 50+ circ'd guys and 0 intact guys, you become a bit biased.

And FTR, my mother has 5 daughters and no sons. So its not even like she's pro-circ just because she has circ'd children (though she told me she would have done if any of us were boys.

Glad I'm a girl.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *urchin_grey* 
Oh, I've told her a million times, in defence of my and my sister's choice NOT to circ. But I guess when you're 43 years old and have slept with 50+ circ'd guys and 0 intact guys, you become a bit biased.

Could be. It still seems a bit weird to me, though. I'm almost 40, and every guy I've ever slept with was circ'd, and I've never found the idea anything _but_ weird. It just seems like such a strange thing to do to a baby...


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *llamalluv* 
I pestered my mother to have mine done for my 5th birthday, and I think that's what I'll do with my girls....wait until they drive me NUTS asking.

Only instead of taking them to the mall and having a teenager do it, I'll take them to a real body piercing shop.

I am completely against circumcision and I wouldn't pierce a baby's ears.

However, my child of either gender can have ear piercings whenever they want. The important part to me is: a real professional piercer. The guns they use in malls are terrible. The piercings are rarely straight. There is a much higher chance of infection.

Although I will tell my kids that they may not want to bother because most of the women in my family do fine with ear piercings for a few years and then as an adult something in our body chemistry seems to change. I can't wear earrings anymore despite the fact that my first holes were fine for 20 years. My second holes were fine for 10 years. *shrug*


----------



## kapatasana (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rightkindofme* 
I am completely against circumcision and I wouldn't pierce a baby's ears.

However, my child of either gender can have ear piercings whenever they want. The important part to me is: a real professional piercer. The guns they use in malls are terrible. The piercings are rarely straight. There is a much higher chance of infection.









: I totally agree. I actually was talking to my mother about this the other day and she told me that a huge reason why she wouldn't let me get my ears pierced was that she didn't want to take me to the mall and get it done for those very reasons and my pediatrician didn't pierce ears (apparently she asked). I'm sure it never occurred to her to go to a professional piercer.







the things we learn!
I actually did end up getting them pierced at Claire's, my first and 2nd holes which were (and still are) fine and my cartilage which was a nightmare and ended up with a trip to the doctor a few months earlier. I guess my first clue to run should have been when my piercer looked at my I.D. and said "Wow, I can't wait until I'm 18!... All piercings following that have been done by professionals.
My niece who is 13 months old has her ears pierced (Her mother is from Bolivia, so it's cultural) and my SIL told me they had them done at the pediatrician's office because she had the same concerns.
I seriously can't believe it's legal for a 15 year old to use a piercing gun on a baby, but then there's a lot of things that I can't believe are legal.


----------



## ZenMamaJen (Aug 19, 2005)

My dd likes to be "fancy", but I am amazed and thrilled that she has not even once mentioned getting her ears pierced. I'm actually a bit shocked by the number of baby/toddler/preschool little girls I see with their ears pierced. I have my ears and my nose pierced, and she has no interest. She's already rebelling!









If she wants to get them pierced some day, we've decided that 10 is an appropriate age and we would also use a professional piercer.

And ds is not circ'd either.


----------



## SkiMama36 (Apr 19, 2007)

If DH and I have a daughter, we'll wait until she is old enough to be responsible for the cleaning, etc. Maybe 12 or so?

No cir'cing at all.

As for our boys, we will not be permitting (sorry NFL) piercings/tattoos of any kind until they are 18. DH and I are very kind and conscious to and of our boys, however, piercings on young boys is something we both dislike.


----------



## Alcyone (Apr 27, 2007)

A few people have mentioned that piercings are not permanent. I'm not going to argue that it's at all inthe same league as circ because I don't think it is, but I've never heard this. I know if you take out the stud before the hole has healed, obviously it will close up. But it's been about 15 years since I've worn earrings and there are still "dimples" on my ears. I don't know if the holes still go through as I haven't tried to put anything in them, but it's obvious in looking at my ears that they have been pierced. My mother hasn't worn earrings in much longer (not sure exactly how long) and she still has the dimples as well.

Personally, I am against non-medically-necessary bodily modifications without consent, across the board. (For the record, I had my ears pierced at my request in high school and since lost interest.)


----------



## bluetoes (May 12, 2007)

I don't think it's right to do that to a baby or a child not old enough to know why it hurts.

I also think I'd want to save that for a special occasion (if I ever have a daughter) like her birthday to do as a mother daughter bonding experience. I have good memories of having it done on my birthday. A few days later I got HiB and I remember my mom not wanting to let them take of my earrings for some sort of scan and they agreed









I do know a few moms who think it's tacky and wouldn't do it but don't have a problem with circ. Some people!


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

Very interesting thread! I tried, wanted and was ready to beg to have my DD's (second baby) ears pierced. I called EVERYWHERE in the area that we lived at the time, and they ALL told me NO! They required her to have her vaccinations up to date- particularly her tetanus (sp??) shots. I told them that we didn't vaccinate and was willing to sign a wavier- NO WAY! Her Pediatrican's at the time had a big poster on the back of all the exam doors- *They* would pierce her ears- only if vaccinated.

In the end none of my kids have pierced ears. One boy is circed- as I learned better after my first was born. My first baby taught me to be AP and all the great crunchy stuff. I will let them get their ears pierced when they are ready- any of them.

One other thing that came into play after the fact, of NOT piercing ears, is that babies LAY on their little ears ALL the time- and the post's of the earings will poke them in the head- so even though the pain of the piercing is over and healed- the post's will hurt until they are up and moving more. They still hurt even me- 20some odd years AFTER mine were pierced for Kindergarten graduation gift.

Again- cool thread.


----------



## Luv_My_Babies (Apr 9, 2008)

My son (7) has one ear pierced and both of my daughters (3.5 & 15 mos) have their ears' pierced. They wanted them done so I let them. DH and I are both "covered" in piercings and body jewelry so it would have been sort of hypocrytical to not allow it. Before anyone jumps in with the "Oh, so you'll let them get nose rings and tats now, too?!" nonsense, no we won't. Those things are illegal for minors, especially minors in their ages ranges. Ear piercings are not. I pierced them myself with professional, hollow piercing needles, I know how to pierce correctly, and I've performed all of my own piercings except for my nipples back when I had them pierced. They are very happy with their jewelry.


----------



## kapatasana (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yarngoddess* 
Very interesting thread! I tried, wanted and was ready to beg to have my DD's (second baby) ears pierced. I called EVERYWHERE in the area that we lived at the time, and they ALL told me NO! They required her to have her vaccinations up to date- particularly her tetanus (sp??) shots. I told them that we didn't vaccinate and was willing to sign a wavier- NO WAY! Her Pediatrican's at the time had a big poster on the back of all the exam doors- *They* would pierce her ears- only if vaccinated.

Again- cool thread.

Wow, that's interesting. My BIL and SIL delay/selectively vax (am I saying that right?) and had my nieces ears pierced by her pediatrician. I can see how they wouldn't do it if you didn't vax at all though. Nothing I've ever really thought of before.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luv_My_Babies* 
My son (7) has one ear pierced and both of my daughters (3.5 & 15 mos) have their ears' pierced. They wanted them done so I let them. DH and I are both "covered" in piercings and body jewelry so it would have been sort of hypocrytical to not allow it. Before anyone jumps in with the "Oh, so you'll let them get nose rings and tats now, too?!" nonsense, no we won't. Those things are illegal for minors, especially minors in their ages ranges. Ear piercings are not. I pierced them myself with professional, hollow piercing needles, I know how to pierce correctly, and I've performed all of my own piercings except for my nipples back when I had them pierced. They are very happy with their jewelry.

Actually it isn't illegal for minors to have body piercings or tattoos with parental consent. It is difficult to find a good/respectable piercer or tat artist who will work on minors, but they exist. As a high school teacher I got to see some pretty impressive artwork on 14 year olds; sometimes impressive in good ways, sometimes in really really bad ways. *shake head* I kept telling the kids that if you pay $50 for a tattoo it is going to look like a cheap crappy tattoo and you will have to wear it for the rest of your life. They never believed me in advance. Many came back a year or so later and told me that I was right. My response was always, "Duh."







I tended to campaign for waiting until they were a little older anyway and my reasoning was that you should know you want a piece for a couple of years before you sign on for wearing it permanently. I also think that teenagers change their personalities so much that marking a particular stage might be regretted later.

As far as odd piercings go: I object to lobe stretching on a minor, but other than that I'm not a hypocrite.







I do tell the girls that they generally have one shot at piercing their nipples if they want to ever breastfeed. Multiple nipple piercings (in case of rejection the first time) can build up scar tissue and block milk ducts. (This is not 100% true, but it is the common wisdom from the piercers I trust.)


----------



## Luv_My_Babies (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

Actually it isn't illegal for minors to have body piercings or tattoos with parental consent. It is difficult to find a good/respectable piercer or tat artist who will work on minors, but they exist.
Piercings under 13 or 14 and tats under 16 are illegal in MO, unless things have changed. I had my first tat at 17 and my parents had to sign at load of paperwork for me to get it. I'm 27 now so that was awhile back and it may very well be different now. If it's different now, don't tell my 7yo because he wants an eyebrow ring and that is NOT happening at his age


----------



## Luv_My_Babies (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

I do tell the girls that they generally have one shot at piercing their nipples if they want to ever breastfeed. Multiple nipple piercings (in case of rejection the first time) can build up scar tissue and block milk ducts. (This is not 100% true, but it is the common wisdom from the piercers I trust.)
That's good to know. Mine are closed up and I'm thinking about redoing them. I guess I'll wait until after I have my tubal just in case I have an accidental pregnancy.


----------



## hippiemum21580 (Jul 14, 2007)

I am in the way of thinking, it is thier body and thier choice. The only son I have who is not intact is my firstborn because I simply didn't know better....
My other three are all intact. And my three eldest (ages 7,5 and 3) all have a pierced ear. Zanes was done when he was 6, Aidan had his done right before he turned 5 and Bailey just got his done a week ago. It was kind of a domino effect upon seeing an older sibling doing it...though I had to be sure they were responsible enough to care for it and understand the pain factor of the piercing. (they all barely winced, BTW.....they did better than I did at age 12!) LOL


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luv_My_Babies* 
Piercings under 13 or 14 and tats under 16 are illegal in MO, unless things have changed. I had my first tat at 17 and my parents had to sign at load of paperwork for me to get it. I'm 27 now so that was awhile back and it may very well be different now. If it's different now, don't tell my 7yo because he wants an eyebrow ring and that is NOT happening at his age









*blink* Duh. I should have thought of that. I was speaking for California laws. Here is me displaying that I think everyone should live where I live...


----------

